
Ask HN: Good resources for software architecture best practices? - thaumaturgy
I&#x27;m looking for resources on topics like DRY, modular programming, reusable code, single responsibility ... basically, all of the higher-level principles of good, clean, structured software design, but without diving too far into things like MVC or design patterns.<p>I&#x27;m coming up blank. There are bits and pieces of those subjects scattered everywhere, but I&#x27;d love to have a single book I can recommend, or a MOOC, or a really good series of online articles, heck, even some YouTube videos.<p>This is intended for some coders who have never contributed to larger software projects.
======
thecrumb
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18043011-clean-
architect...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18043011-clean-architecture)

